# SSH: known_hosts - alle fingerprints "falsch"



## Klein0r (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich nutze ich Mac OS X - ich denke aber das Thema is in diesem Forum genauso richtig, da es primär um SSH geht:

Ich frage mich, ob ich seit einigen Tagen ein Problem habe: Meine Liste der known_hosts (jede Menge Kundensysteme und andere Rechner der Entwicklungsumgebung) scheint mein Rechner nicht mehr zu mögen.

Jedes Mal wenn ich mit einem beliebigen System verbinde, kommt die Meldung, dass sich der Fingerprint geändert hat, und er sich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht verbindet - ihr kennt das. Nur: An den Systemen hat sich nichts geändert und die Kollegen können sich ebenfalls noch ohne Probleme verbinden. Das Verhalten kenne ich eigentlich nur, wenn sich der Rechner hinter einem hostname ändert.

Lösche ich den Eintrag, funktioniert mit dem neuen alles wieder wunderbar.

Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass in der known_hosts die Einträge nun hostname UND ip enthalten. IMMER. Zuvor stand immer nur der hostname vor dem Schlüssel.

Gibt es eine Konfiguration, die mir eine Softwareinstallation geändert haben könnte? Und: Habe ich ein Sicherheitsproblem?

PS: Ich nutze sehr viel Key-Authentication (RSA), und diese funktioniert weiterhin reibungslos.


----------

